# Nouveau and 3.11 = No X

## kiksen

Hi.

I have issues with 3.11 and nouveau, and can't seem to find a workaround. Maybe someone has suggestions.

When booting on 3.11 dmesg says:

[    1.116588] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    1.116731] MXM: GUID detected in BIOS

[    1.117104] nouveau  [  DEVICE][0000:03:00.0] BOOT0  : 0x0c1000a1

[    1.117217] nouveau  [  DEVICE][0000:03:00.0] Chipset: GF108 (NVC1)

[    1.117330] nouveau  [  DEVICE][0000:03:00.0] Family : NVC0

[    1.118322] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:03:00.0] checking PRAMIN for image...

[    1.194400] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:03:00.0] ... appears to be valid

[    1.194513] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:03:00.0] using image from PRAMIN

[    1.194712] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:03:00.0] BIT signature found

[    1.194825] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:03:00.0] version 70.08.b1.00.00

[    1.195424] nouveau  [     PFB][0000:03:00.0] RAM type: DDR3

[    1.195587] nouveau  [     PFB][0000:03:00.0] RAM size: 1024 MiB

[    1.195752] nouveau  [     PFB][0000:03:00.0]    ZCOMP: 0 tags

[    1.219716] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:03:00.0] FAN control: none / external

[    1.219884] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:03:00.0] fan management: disabled

[    1.220052] nouveau  [  PTHERM][0000:03:00.0] internal sensor: yes

[    1.222093] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 16423786 kiB

[    1.222258] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[    1.222422] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    1.222588] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    1.222756] nouveau  [     DRM] VRAM: 1024 MiB

[    1.222917] nouveau  [     DRM] GART: 1048576 MiB

[    1.223085] nouveau  [     DRM] TMDS table version 2.0

[    1.223247] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB version 4.0

[    1.223436] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB outp 00: 01000302 00020030

[    1.223600] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB outp 01: 02000300 00000000

[    1.223764] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB outp 02: 04011310 00020030

[    1.223927] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB outp 03: 08022392 00020020

[    1.224095] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB conn 00: 00001030

[    1.224323] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB conn 01: 00000100

[    1.224576] nouveau  [     DRM] DCB conn 02: 00002261

[    1.225669] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    1.225861] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[    1.226267] nouveau  [     DRM] 3 available performance level(s)

[    1.226433] nouveau  [     DRM] 0: core 50MHz shader 101MHz memory 135MHz voltage 900mV

[    1.226689] nouveau  [     DRM] 1: core 405MHz shader 810MHz memory 324MHz voltage 1000mV

[    1.226971] nouveau  [     DRM] 3: core 810MHz shader 1620MHz memory 900MHz voltage 1100mV

[    1.227233] nouveau  [     DRM] c: core 405MHz shader 810MHz memory 324MHz voltage 1000mV

[    1.230465] nouveau  [     DRM] MM: using COPY0 for buffer copies

[    1.340135] nouveau E[    PBUS][0000:03:00.0] MMIO write of 0x00000401 FAULT at 0x002010 [ IBUS TIMEOUT ]

[    1.340565] nouveau E[     PMC][0000:03:00.0] unknown intr 0xffffffff

[    1.372719] nouveau  [     DRM] allocated 1920x1200 fb: 0x60000, bo ffff880819bcf400

[    1.373067] fbcon: nouveaufb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.619439] nouveau E[     DRM] GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon

Which is not good. The GPU lockup disappears if i add nouveau.nofbaccell=1 to the kernel command line, but the behaviour is the same - no X (never gets to a login prompt and slim log says: slim: waiting for X server to begin accepting connections.

Xorg.0.log says: 

[    14.556] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[    14.556] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.2.902 (1.14.3 RC 2)

Release Date: 2013-08-22

[    14.556] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    14.556] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.10-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    14.556] Current Operating System: Linux ziow 3.11.0-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 5 12:03:18 CEST 2013 x86_64

[    14.556] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.11.0-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro pcie_aspm=off nouveau.nofbaccel=1

[    14.556] Build Date: 05 September 2013  08:20:16AM

[    14.556]  

[    14.556] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2

[    14.556] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    14.556] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    14.556] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep  6 09:38:03 2013

[    14.557] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    14.557] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    14.558] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    14.558] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    14.558] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    14.558] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    14.558] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

	Using a default monitor configuration.

[    14.558] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    14.558] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    14.558] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    14.562] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    14.562] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.563] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    14.563] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.563] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    14.563] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    14.563] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.563] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    14.563] (==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/

[    14.563] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    14.563] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    14.563] (II) Loader magic: 0x802c00

[    14.563] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    14.563] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    14.563] 	X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[    14.563] 	X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[    14.563] 	X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    14.563] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    14.565] (--) PCI:*(0:3:0:0) 10de:0f00:1043:8436 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000b000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    14.565] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    14.565] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    14.568] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    14.569] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.569] 	compiled for 1.14.2.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    14.569] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[    14.569] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    14.569] Loading extension GLX

[    14.569] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[    14.569] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 1

[    14.569] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 2

[    14.569] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 3

[    14.569] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    14.569] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 5

[    14.569] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 6

[    14.569] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    14.569] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    14.570] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[    14.571] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.571] 	compiled for 1.14.2.902, module version = 1.0.9

[    14.571] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    14.571] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[    14.571] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[    14.571] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[    14.571] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"

[    14.571] (II) Unloading nv

[    14.571] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[    14.571] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    14.571] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    14.571] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    14.571] (II) Unloading vesa

[    14.571] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    14.571] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    14.572] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[    14.572] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    14.572] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    14.572] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[    14.572] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    14.572] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    14.572] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    14.572] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    14.572] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    14.572] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[    14.572] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[    14.572] 	RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[    14.572] 	RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[    14.572] 	GeForce 256     (NV10)

[    14.572] 	GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[    14.572] 	GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[    14.572] 	GeForce 3       (NV20)

[    14.572] 	GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[    14.572] 	GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[    14.572] 	GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[    14.572] 	GeForce 7       (G7x)

[    14.572] 	GeForce 8       (G8x)

[    14.572] 	GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[    14.572] 	GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[    14.572] (++) using VT number 7

[    14.576] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.1.1

[    14.576] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    14.576] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    14.576] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    14.576] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NVC1"

[    14.576] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

	"Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    14.576] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    14.576] (==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

[    14.576] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    14.576] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

[    14.576] (==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank disabled.

[    14.576] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping enabled

[    14.576] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Swap limit set to 2 [Max allowed 2]

[    14.615] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 has no monitor section

[    14.636] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 has no monitor section

[    14.638] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-I-1

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer: ENC  Model: 1996  Serial#: 16843009

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Year: 2009  Week: 51

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Digital Display Input

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 33

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.296 greenY: 0.604

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.073   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported established timings:

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported standard timings:

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #3: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  519 x 324 mm

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Serial No: 40883129

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Ranges: V min: 59 V max: 61 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 76 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Monitor name: S2402W

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID (in hex):

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	00ffffffffffff0015c3961901010101

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	3313010380342178ea9ef5a6564b9a25

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	125054a10800a94081808140b3000101

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	010101010101283c80a070b023403020

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	360007442100001a000000ff00343038

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	38333132390a20202020000000fd003b

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	3d1f4c11000a202020202020000000fc

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	005332343032570a202020202020006a

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-I-1

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz eP)

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    14.675] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    14.696] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output VGA-1

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output HDMI-1

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 connected

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 disconnected

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 using initial mode 1920x1200

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    14.699] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1920x1200 (pitch 0)

[    14.699] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1920x1200": 154.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz eP)

[    14.699] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

[    14.699] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1680x1050": 119.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.7 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[    14.699] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    14.699] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[    14.699] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    14.699] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    14.699] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    14.699] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "720x400": 28.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

[    14.699] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    14.699] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    14.699] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    14.699] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    14.699] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    14.700] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.700] 	compiled for 1.14.2.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    14.700] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    14.700] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    14.700] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    14.700] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    14.700] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.700] 	compiled for 1.14.2.902, module version = 2.6.0

[    14.700] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[    14.700] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

[    14.700] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

[    14.701] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

[    14.701] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.701] 	compiled for 1.14.2.902, module version = 1.0.0

[    14.701] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    14.701] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    14.702] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 0

[    14.797] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    14.797] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[    14.797] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nouveau

[    14.798] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    14.798] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    14.798] (II)         Solid

[    14.798] (II)         Copy

[    14.798] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    14.798] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    14.798] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    14.798] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store disabled

[    14.798] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    14.798] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with Nouveau GeForce 8/9 Textured Video.

[    14.798] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    14.798] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

[    14.798] (II) NOUVEAU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    14.799] (--) RandR disabled

[    16.838] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    16.838] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    16.838] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    16.838] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    16.838] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    16.838] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    16.838] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    16.839] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized nouveau

[    16.839] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    31.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[    31.862] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 317

[    31.862] resize called 1920 1200

[    31.899] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    31.899] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    31.899] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    31.899] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    31.899] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    31.900] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    31.900] 	compiled for 1.14.2.902, module version = 2.8.1

[    31.900] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    31.900] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[    31.900] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    31.900] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    31.900] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    31.900] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    31.900] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    31.900] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    31.900] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    31.900] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    31.900] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    31.900] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    31.900] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "dk"

[    31.900] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    31.915] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    31.915] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    31.915] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    31.915] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    31.915] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    31.915] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    31.915] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    31.915] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    31.915] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    31.915] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    31.915] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    31.915] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    31.915] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    31.915] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "dk"

[    31.915] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    31.916] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    31.916] (II) config/udev: Adding input device daskeyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    31.916] (**) daskeyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    31.916] (**) daskeyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    31.916] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'daskeyboard'

[    31.916] (**) daskeyboard: always reports core events

[    31.916] (**) evdev: daskeyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    31.916] (--) evdev: daskeyboard: Vendor 0x4d9 Product 0x2013

[    31.916] (--) evdev: daskeyboard: Found keys

[    31.916] (II) evdev: daskeyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    31.916] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/input/input2/event2"

[    31.916] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "daskeyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id  :Cool: 

[    31.916] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    31.916] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    31.916] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "dk"

[    31.916] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    31.916] (II) config/udev: Adding input device daskeyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[    31.916] (**) daskeyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    31.916] (**) daskeyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    31.916] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'daskeyboard'

[    31.916] (**) daskeyboard: always reports core events

[    31.916] (**) evdev: daskeyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    31.916] (--) evdev: daskeyboard: Vendor 0x4d9 Product 0x2013

[    31.916] (--) evdev: daskeyboard: Found keys

[    31.916] (II) evdev: daskeyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    31.916] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.1/input/input3/event3"

[    31.916] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "daskeyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    31.916] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    31.916] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    31.916] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "dk"

[    31.916] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    31.917] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Laser Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[    31.917] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    31.917] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Laser Mouse'

[    31.917] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: always reports core events

[    31.917] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    31.917] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc069

[    31.917] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    31.917] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    31.917] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found relative axes

[    31.917] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    31.917] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    31.917] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    31.917] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    31.917] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    31.917] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-4/1-4.1/1-4.1:1.0/input/input4/event4"

[    31.917] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Laser Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[    31.917] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    31.917] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    31.917] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    31.917] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    31.917] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    31.917] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Laser Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    31.917] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    31.917] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

(EE) [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x5867f6]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x223) [0x567ca3]

(EE) 2: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4f2da) [0x44f2da]

(EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7fa75af30000+0x6871) [0x7fa75af36871]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x784f8) [0x4784f8]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa0f6c) [0x4a0f6c]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fa75fb50000+0x10f50) [0x7fa75fb60f50]

(EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7fa75ea8d2c7]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x30) [0x7fa75f944230]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWrite+0x1b) [0x7fa75f94679b]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm_nouveau.so.2 (nouveau_bo_wait+0x89) [0x7fa75d602989]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so (0x7fa75d808000+0x7b6b) [0x7fa75d80fb6b]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7fa75d1c0000+0x615b) [0x7fa75d1c615b]

(EE) 13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7fa75d1c0000+0x88f2) [0x7fa75d1c88f2]

(EE) 14: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7fa75d1c0000+0x5679) [0x7fa75d1c5679]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xc6411) [0x4c6411]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (ChangeWindowAttributes+0x221) [0x468461]

(EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x358a5) [0x4358a5]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3afb6) [0x43afb6]

(EE) 19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29f4d) [0x429f4d]

(EE) 20: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7fa75e9ccc15]

(EE) 21: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2a2c1) [0x42a2c1]

(EE) 

(EE) [mi] These backtraces from mieqEnqueue may point to a culprit higher up the stack.

(EE) [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.

(EE) [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  100 events have been dropped.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x5867f6]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4f2da) [0x44f2da]

(EE) 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7fa75af30000+0x6871) [0x7fa75af36871]

(EE) 3: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x784f8) [0x4784f8]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa0f6c) [0x4a0f6c]

(EE) 5: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fa75fb50000+0x10f50) [0x7fa75fb60f50]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7fa75ea8d2c7]

(EE) 7: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x30) [0x7fa75f944230]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWrite+0x1b) [0x7fa75f94679b]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm_nouveau.so.2 (nouveau_bo_wait+0x89) [0x7fa75d602989]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so (0x7fa75d808000+0x7b6b) [0x7fa75d80fb6b]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7fa75d1c0000+0x615b) [0x7fa75d1c615b]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7fa75d1c0000+0x88f2) [0x7fa75d1c88f2]

(EE) 13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7fa75d1c0000+0x5679) [0x7fa75d1c5679]

(EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xc6411) [0x4c6411]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (ChangeWindowAttributes+0x221) [0x468461]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x358a5) [0x4358a5]

(EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3afb6) [0x43afb6]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29f4d) [0x429f4d]

(EE) 19: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7fa75e9ccc15]

(EE) 20: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2a2c1) [0x42a2c1]

(EE) 

[    47.043] [mi] Increasing EQ size to 512 to prevent dropped events.

[    47.043] [mi] EQ processing has resumed after 126 dropped events.

[    47.043] [mi] This may be caused my a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources.

[    91.402] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[    91.402] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVLeaveVT is called.

[   212.828] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Close

[   212.828] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   212.828] (II) evdev: daskeyboard: Close

[   212.828] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   212.828] (II) evdev: daskeyboard: Close

[   212.828] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   212.828] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   212.828] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   212.828] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   212.828] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD990 I/O Memory Management Unit (IOMMU)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port A)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (NB-SB link)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:15.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8747 (rev ba)

02:08.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8747 (rev ba)

02:10.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8747 (rev ba)

02:11.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8747 (rev ba)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 630] (rev a1)

03:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

05:00.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2108 [Liberator] (rev 05)

06:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

07:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

08:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

0d:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)

0e:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

0f:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

Let me know if any further info is needed. Everything works as intended up to 3.10.10 and I really like the 3.11 boot logo  :Wink: 

Any help appreciated.

/Søren

----------

